# Egypt i back on line



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Everyone Egypt is back on line
Adrian


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Welcome back, Adrian,
Hope you and your family are safe and well.
How are things in Al Rehab?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I too am now just back online! Hope all who remained are safe and well. Much love!


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, internet!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Heh I just found an Email from Locate offering advise to those of us Brits here in Egypt. Sent 3 days ago. Like we could of read that!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am OK Sharm has been dead let's hope they keep the internet up and running this just takes the wee


----------



## kelliea (Sep 28, 2010)

I was wondering if you could help me, I live in Sharm but have come home for a few weeks. But my other half is in Cairo at the moment and have been trying to call him from the UK, but isn't connecting (been 2 days now) is there still problems with the phones or should I be worried?

Am very worried!

Please help me 

x


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

kelliea said:


> I was wondering if you could help me, I live in Sharm but have come home for a few weeks. But my other half is in Cairo at the moment and have been trying to call him from the UK, but isn't connecting (been 2 days now) is there still problems with the phones or should I be worried?
> 
> Am very worried!
> 
> ...


:welcome:
Don't worry, lines have been bad
if you want me to call him from IN here I will do. :cell:
make 5 posts and you can post pm's


----------

